# harness made from?-topic morphed



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I have heard that you can make harnesses from old seat belts for goat carts. Has anyone tried or heard of this? 

I am terribly thrifty, so I was thinking of trying this myself. I don't have any plans though. Can maybe somone show me all the parts of thier harnesses up close so I can figure it out by looking at them? Thanks!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

I have never heard of a seat belt harness, but I am sure it can be done. I will try to get some good pics of my goat harness tomorrow for a model.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

We are usen a mini harness that is two small for our Class A minis. ALL we are buying is a goat bridle. getting lazy and haven the amiash make are cart also


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

Thanks! It helps a little. It will help more when I finally start to put them together.

Question for you though. The padded part, would you say that that is about the same size as a horse nose band? *wheels turning*


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*



Dreamchaser said:


> The padded part, would you say that that is about the same size as a horse nose band? *wheels turning*


I think that's what they are actually. They have velcro straps so they can be removed from the harness for cleaning.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

Cool. I think seat belts would be much too wide. Dunno how that would work. I think I will just have to buy the nylon straps instead. I can buy all the buckles and parts at the feed store. Not sure where to buy the strapping at though. Do you know FRF?

So you have an Alpine wether? He's beautiful. I was looking for a past post by you to see how the harness fits on your goat, but I couldn't find a real good picture.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

try a size a mini horse harness. that is what we are usen for our nubian.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

I would love to, but again, I'm cheap, and broke... If I make my own, I can make one part at a time, and only buy the parts I need at that moment.

Hey FunnyRiver, could you do me another awesome favor? Could you give me the dimentions of all that stuff? When you have ample time of course...


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

Have you ever tired Ebay. That is where I get some of my good deals. I think we pick up our mini size A harness for under a $100


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

Thanks corax. Yes, I shop ebay all the time. I live in a very small town, so it is hard to get things I need sometimes.

I think I would just like to make my own if I can. The more I think about it, the more I'd like to make it myself. I need a set of 2 of them, and I'd like them to match. And, if at all possible, I'd like them in lime green to match the cart I'm going to make out recycled of bicycle frames.

I'll have to shop online I think for the green strapping I think.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

I'm pretty sure you can get all the straps and buckles from this place, I haven't shopped in a while so I'm not sure, I had it in my favorites though: https://secure.llamaproducts.com/


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

if you give me a little time, later today I will post instructions for how to make your own goat harness, how to measure your goat to get the right dimensions so it will fit him perfectly, and how the harness goes on the goat.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

Thanks Karen! Problem is, I don't have the goats to pull it yet. I am wanting something I can make adjustable. When I get a couple of wethers, or if I get some bucklings from my Alpine, then I will have the goat speed!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

lol.. i've got a lamancha wether to be.. he's going to be hugh though


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

goathappy, tried the link, but they really didn't have any strapping. They had nice buckles though. I'll have to shop around to see if that's a good deal or not. Our feed store charges an arm and a leg for these things! It wouldn't be so bad, but it's highway robbery.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

When you are making your harness - goats do not need the part that goes down to the tail like the horse harness have. My goat harnesses (made for goats) - do not have that and goats do not need it. On a horse harness it is removeable (at least on my horse harnesses they are) - so if you get a used horse harness for a good price - it will unbuckle so you just have to take it off. I am going to look around and see if I can find any good pictures of goat harnesses and their different parts.

Deidre


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

Hope it is okay to post someone's website - I have never bought anything from this person but the price is a lot cheaper than I paid for my harness - it is a little bit different over the withers than my harness are (my harness over the withers are more like the horse harness pictures). But it should give you some ideas. I like the quick clips - you get a nice heavy duty quick clip and I think it would work nicely. And if you make it adjustable like a dog harness (have a ton of dog harness too as I cart my dogs lols) - it can "grow" with your goat. If you take a look at their home page and at their photos they do not have traces and use snapes to attach it to the shafts. But it should give you some ideas.

http://www.workinggoats.com/?action=Store&itemid=713 (I picked this picture since it was pink - thought it was cute!)

I will look for some more pictures and links. I wish Hoeggers had a bigger picture as I really like their harnesses (I do not have one - but saw other peoples)

Deidre


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

Good site and great pics there too


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

Oh wow! That is a really nice site! Thank you! Too bad they don't have neon green ones... That is the color my cart will be.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

can I just say, the link that is posted isnt a particularly good harness, the harness has no functioning breeching (brakes), and the goat is pulling from the shafts in the tugs, rather than the breastplate, which places all the weight onto his back and mid section, instead of his chest which is where his real strength lies. Also, I would worry about those quick release snaps because if you pull hard enough on them, they come undone - I would think this could happen during working as well.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

Thanks Keren. I contacted her about them. She said they were NOT and stressed that they were not for pulling carts. She said that they are fine for wagons, but not carts because the goat has to balance the cart's weight. My "cart" will actually be more of a lightweight buggy. It will have 4 wheels.

The buckles do bother me, so I think I will have her make mine with actual buckles. It will cost a little bit more, but the safety of my goats are more important.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: harness made from seat belts?*

I would never use one of those harnesses even on a four wheeled vehicle, for the same reasons I posted earlier.

to be completely honest, I would spend more money and get a proper harness, thats jmo though. those harnesses just arent designed with the best interest of the goat


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Keren, what would have to be changed on it to be proper? I have a lady I know who would be willing to make me them for me. I know I don't like the easy snaps. The nylon webbing is doubled (tripeld in places), so it is stronger than it looks I think. I would do the same.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll try and get that article up for you. 

Basically, on that website, the fact that they have a separate harness for two wheeled and four wheeled carts is incorrect. The design they show for the two wheeled cart is what should be used for all driving goats. Period.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A member on here whos name is Adam makes these http://workinggoats.tripod.com/id2.html

some nice pictures of the harnesses
http://workinggoats.tripod.com/id6.html

he learned how to make them from the amish


----------

